# On the Rural Road by the River



## Shiva (Oct 9, 2011)

It was sunny, light winds and gorgeous temperature today, So I took a five km long walk on the road that passes in front of my house. 
Already the trees are changing colours. And nature is as beautiful as ever.







I always stop by this house. There are more expansive ones nearby but I love this one most.






Maybe, it's because of the view from the front porch.






The St-Lawrence maritime channel is on the other side of the island you see in the background and it goes all the way to Lake Michigan.

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 9, 2011)

Very Nice!!! I like the view too!!


----------



## koshki (Oct 9, 2011)

I would stop and admire that house, too! 

Lovely photos...we had a day just like that today, too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovely! It looks like Fall is about the same at your place as at ours.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovely views! We've had such great weather this year!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2011)

Great walk pics...!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 10, 2011)

Lovely country-side Michel!!!! Is this a lake in front, or a river? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Oct 10, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Lovely country-side Michel!!!! Is this a lake in front, or a river? Jean



It's an enlargement of the Saint-Lawrence River we call Lake St-Pierre. There are a few islands where it opens up flowing East. The land in the background is one of these islands. There are many water navigable inlets but this one is the largest for pleasure boating. The maritime channel is the South one. Yo can check it up on Google Earth. Look for Lake Saint-Pierre, Louiseville, Maskinongé section. St-Barthélemy is in there.


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2011)

That house looks like the model for the new homes down waterfront.
Do you/did you fish?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 10, 2011)

Lots of hunters and fischermen come year round to this area. Mostly duck hunting and fishing in the various channels between the islands. I've even seen some very big fishes in the river by the side of my house. 
But I don't fish or hunt. Not in my blood. Not that I don't like to eat fish and wild game though. There is also ice fishing on the lake in winter. One of these days, I'll take a ferry to this island in the background. Never been there yet. I hear there are some good cycling and walking paths.
The area is also a resting place for migrating Canada Geese in spring and fall. They should be back any day now.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2011)

What a view, what a setting! :clap: :drool:


----------



## emydura (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks a lovely place to live. What a great setting.

David


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 10, 2011)

I_ love _that house. :smitten:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2011)

A walk like that must make you grateful to be alive.
You live in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 13, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> A walk like that must make you grateful to be alive.
> You live in a beautiful part of the world.



If you have seen the movie StarTrek Insurrection, there is a scene where Captain Picard's lady friend slows down time. You can see a hummingbird flying so slowly and droplets from a waterfall hang in the air. A perfect moment in time they said. Well that's exactly how I felt about this walk.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2011)

Shiva said:


> If you have seen the movie StarTrek Insurrection, there is a scene where Captain Picard's lady friend slows down time. You can see a hummingbird flying so slowly and droplets from a waterfall hang in the air. A perfect moment in time they said. Well that's exactly how I felt about this walk.



Enjoy the day!


----------

